# Air Force Sails



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I want to hear from someone who has an Air Force Sail. Are they any good? How well do they hold up? Are they worth the money? etc. Please e-mail me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a new assymetric spi for my old boat.
Its great I LOVE IT everybody else as well.

The spi is made very very nice. 

Others in the marina have Mains and Jibs and they seem to like their sails as well, as a few have bought new sails over the winter and they are from Airforce again. I would think thats the best advertising. 

Also, which I thing is way important. when I emailed Lin Robson a couple of times, I always get an answer back very shortly. That shows at least that the guys are trying hard to make every customer happy. 

I have to replace my 30 year old main down the road, when I have a few extra bucks, and you can bet its gonna be an airforce sail.

Thorsten


----------



## FastrSailr (Nov 3, 2002)

Are we talking for racing or cruising? For cruising I hear they''re great, but for racing, they''re built kinda heavy and the shapes aren''t the best. If you need racing sails, and you want to compete, go to UK or Quantum... or if you have no other options, you can go to North... Doyle is excellent too


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you would like, I can give you a list of some of our recent customers - They are always the best advertising we can have. Also, in answer to Fastrsailr''s reply, I can definitely see why there may be a perception that our sails are heavier than the standard racing sail. We do build a lot of cruising sails for both inshore and offshore boats and these sails do tend to find their way onto race courses. Thus, our reputation is cut more on the mold of cruising, rather than racing sails. What you may not know is, AirForce builds lots of custom racing sails using the latest Tri-radial designs as well as the latest mylar and kevlar materials available. In fact, quite a few of the boats featured on the homepage this month are racing sailors. As always, please feel free to visit the site and email us with any questions. We are excited about our products and we love talking (and typing) about our sails!


----------



## dshearn (May 7, 2004)

I know i am refreshing a old thread here But , As i am a new member its new to me  i have back read most of the messages a few years on this message board in a attemt to soak up knowledge. i Find it pretty classy that AF Sails not only is keeping tabs on what boaters discuss but also find the time to respond. I am sure most of us could spend hours talking about how hard it is to contact diffrent companys when we have difrect numbers to there offices. I also found there web site nicely layed out and appricate the simple to use quoteing system they use. You can bet when the time comes for my sail overhaul they will get a fair shake to turn me in to a costomer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Update 
formerly wega 24

got a Main from Sailnet last year, with two full battens strong system and all kinds of neat things. 

the very first race with the new nain found me in unfamilar territory....up front !!!

Awesome sail indeed. 
------------------------------------

Meanwhile sold the boat and now have a J 30 with North 3dl and funky other stuff. When its time to look for new (racing) sails Sailnet will be the first to be contacted.

Thorsten


----------

